# Miniwax one step stain and poly!!! Good?



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

I found out from the HD shelf Miniwax has this stuff which do stain and poly at one time.... after went through the staining and polying to my closet, this is in deed a lot of save to work / time and possibly money....

anyone used this stuff and has any comment ? is it a piece of crapt or good stuff...

the sample in the display looks nice though...

I in fact bought this guy but I can refund it if I need to.... it is $4 bucks more expensive to the stain itself... but may be it will save some $$ if I don't need to buy poly....

any advice is appreciated....

after searching the web a bit... looks like this is another refund for me... looks like there is no short cut...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you spent the time on a project worthy of stain and a finish, the time it takes to separately stain and poly is really insignificant. This product has the problem of not being able to control the color as well as regular stain with a separate finish. So unless this item is scheduled for an imminent Shuttle launch, do it correctly.
Ron


----------



## Stargazer (Aug 26, 2007)

For a quickie and economic job then yes. But I'm more of a traditional person when it comes to stain and finish. More options to play with. Like Ron said you have more control with seperate stain and finish versus all-in-one. It may take more time but the end result will be well worth it.


Kenny J


----------



## Boomersooner (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree with the comments above. 

I stripped all of my kitchen cabinets and used this product to refinish them. Overall, I would say it turned out really good but it can be difficult to work with. I used traditional stain and finish on another project and I was more pleased with the results.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback... I sure will refund my can


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

I found it very helpful to darken up my already finished builders special stair rails but wouldn't use it on bare wood or anything special.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Gee this is a great idea which my wife have said about 200 hundred times can we change the color of this , can we change the color of that,..etc...etc...

never thought of that... if it works, it is a life saver... I wouldn't go that aggressive for darkening the color for the floors.... but could it even be able to do that I wonder....


----------

